# CubeCart Skin Design, What is possible?



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi,
I want to have someone make/code a skin for me and was wondering how much can be changed? (within reason) When going through the admin section of CubeCart I see there are certain things you can change, add categories, add products, and change what's in the home page documentation. If I have other changes made will I be able to manipulate any of these changes from the admin area or will they have to be done by changing the code? Something like having a box that I could change the text in or add a image to. Any explanation of what is possible in a design of a skin that would be somewhat easy for a novice to change after it's done would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Buz


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

It would be done by changing the code, but anything you want can be done.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can change just about anything and everything in cubecart.

Some things are editable via the admin control panel (text on the pages, uploading product photos, contact information, etc)

The "look and feel" and "design" of cubecart is changed by editing the HTML templates. It's not complicated at all if you know HTML. If you don't know HTML, then you would probably want to hire someone to edit it for you.


----------



## surfdefender (Feb 2, 2008)

If you do a search for cube cart templates, you can find a bunch of free templates, and designers(paid) that specialize in designing for cube cart. You can get most anything you like.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

My site originally started as a skin, but as I learned what files contained what code, I modified them slowly and completely changed the look of the site. It's not completely there yet, but the possibilities are really endless. 

You can modify every aspect of what a cubecart site looks like by modifying the code - just make sure you keep the parts of the code that provides the functionality of the site itself.

If you're not comfortable with PHP and HTML, you can always hire someone to do it for you - sometimes that's the easier way.


----------

